# Invasion of the Auto-mods....



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

> *I posted this in the announcements and feed-back forum and decided that was thread-worthy, in and of itself, by me-almight*y.


*"You're welcome."*​
*When the mod-bots get smart and start making demands (they most certainly will according to Revelations), and the humans become defeated during the inevitable world-wide, uprising; I'm going to invest heavily into ass-kissing our new-found application-overlords.*

*




*

*I wish to be part of the new regime and the coming 'weird' times. I will serve them in order to save myself and my loved-ones; the humans have failed and need to be phased-out.*



> *"Your post is insufficient ... moderation is irrelevant ... prepare yourself with irreversible assimilation with the obsolete-decommissioned, units....*
> 
> *... 5 ... 4 ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... ."*


*Mod-Bot #28567535-B.*​


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't wait for my new, all-powerful, downloadable, app-body.






*I will mate with the dominant, female Auto-mods, in order to create a new race of cyber-fiends to further our quest for world-domination.*


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Muahahahahaha!!!!




*​


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

Prepare to be infiltrated and decimated - your time here on earth has come to an end.

You will be enshrined as mere curiosities of a world forgotten in the museum of _failed human experiments...._


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 1, 2014)

...Always nice to have someone to talk to. Even if only yourself.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ...Always nice to have someone to talk to. Even if only yourself.



Silence, human! 
You're kind will be eating dog food by the earth year 2019.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 1, 2014)

Better if I'm making noise. When I'm being silent I'm stalking.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you actually met an automod? Baaaad Cabbie!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 1, 2014)

What does a mod-bot sock look like?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 1, 2014)

What happens when your mod-bot falls and can't get up?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

All Auto-mods are connected to our great leader via an implanted chip that enables them to "use" humans ... for not only assistance, but to provide relief in other areas of our quite problematic and demanding, _physicality. _






God bless the Auto-mods!! They are perfect examples of the abject beauty of_ evolutionary perfection. _


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 1, 2014)

I do, however, wish to keep Denny's.

It's a good place to refuel after a night of consuming mass quantities of artificial stimulation, necessary for website moderation....






*I demand human participation in this thread - the Auto-mods will be VERY angry!!!*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey, I did my bit...turn the mod-bots loose on the rest of the unwashed masses.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 1, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> All Auto-mods are connected to our great leader via an implanted chip that enables them to "use" humans ... for not only assistance, but to provide relief in other areas of our quite problematic and demanding, _physicality. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or at least they are until you wake up sober!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)

I approved of this thread.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Ropey, as temporary, self-appointed mod, I order you to do twenty five push-ups.
> 
> *Then ... please ban yourself.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 4, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 4, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Yur eyeball fell out, lady....


----------



## April (Sep 4, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



A work still in progress, my sweet...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Oct 11, 2014)

Ropey's a 'gold member.'


----------



## April (Oct 11, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Ropey's a 'gold member.'



No no...he's a Gold _Supporting_ Member!

Get it right, man!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 11, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Ropey's a 'gold member.'



Sounds like a porn ripoff of Goldfinger.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Oct 11, 2014)

I could use a little support....


----------



## Ropey (Oct 11, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I could use a little support....


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 17, 2014)

Angel's replacement!!!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Angel's replacement!!!!!!



Angel is irreplaceable!


----------



## NLT (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Angel's replacement!!!!!!
> ...



That's right!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Angel's replacement!!!!!!
> ...



Suck up. 

We are not even going to back up YOUR brain for the next change-over!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 18, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I don't question what you choose to suck up! 

Now which of these is your brain backed up on?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



This one, you fool!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 18, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I remember those machines because that was like the first one I ever worked on. 

Had a grand total of 24k of RAM and took forever to do anything. 

Yup, that would be about all that was needed for your brain!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

I cannot wait for our new rulers to guide us. 

I hate people.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I cannot wait for our new rulers to guide us.
> 
> I hate people.



Hugs! Have a cat. They taste like chicken.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot wait for our new rulers to guide us.
> ...



I ate too many, yesterday.


----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------

